# practice Sexing



## CedrikG (Feb 25, 2005)

High all

I was thinking that if everybady who has sexing picture could post it here soo everybady can practice , that would be great if there was like 50 sexing picture or even more hehe, if not, anybady has a site where there's lots of exemple of sexing ? you can send the rick west picture if you want but i've already see all these


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree, this would be great. I need to practice  :}


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 25, 2005)

its not 100% clear but here's mine


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 25, 2005)

This is a great idea. But we do need pictures that we can use. Your picture isn't clear enough to make a determination.

Also, this thread would help more if pictures of known sexes are posted with what the sex is. That way, this can be a reference point for the various species and what to look for.


----------



## cryptly (Feb 25, 2005)

Great idea.  I need the practice too.  

Maybe make the thread a sticky, so it's easy for everybody to find?


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 25, 2005)

here ya go this is a pretty good picture i got a while back of one of avic avic,  its an old pic but it should do. and yes i know what sex it is.


----------



## Decapod73 (Feb 25, 2005)

This is an excellent idea for a thread, thank you.  It would also be good if people could post species and approx. age with the pics so we can see how or if that comes into play.


----------



## Brando (Feb 25, 2005)

Maybe if the sex is provided under the pictures a little ways down, so people could give their guess by themselves, and then check it.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been sending a private message to a administrator soo he can decide that we start a new tread put bunch of sexing pic, im waiting an answer


----------



## CherishYour_f8 (Feb 25, 2005)

Kirdec's I guess male.
Pinktoes I guess female.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 26, 2005)

Brando said:
			
		

> Maybe if the sex is provided under the pictures a little ways down, so people could give their guess by themselves, and then check it.


Exactly what i was thinking. I cant ck my answer if there isnt one posted with the pic!!


----------

